# Nice week at the river!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Del


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

That's pretty! Where's your camp at?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Del


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt to have a sidearm with your bow on the ground if your after hogs... Nice cat too!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Wouldn't hurt to have a sidearm with your bow on the ground if your after hogs... Nice cat too!


Haha if I could tote my sidearm I would leave the bow at the house!!
Property owner says bow only soooo maybe I just watch the hogs??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I have shot hogs from the ground with a bow. I will do it again if I ever learn to walk after being gored, eaten and leg humped by a big boar. 

Just kidding. I wouldn't worry about shooting hogs from the ground.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Piddling . That's what I tell my wife, when I go outside and she asks what I'm going out to do. I lack a lot of follow through on a lot of my projects. But when I'm on my piddling missions I go out and convince myself that I'm going to finish one of them but then I wind up bouncing back and forth between projects until I eventually find myself fishing on the pier. Lol
As far as hunting hogs on the ground with a bow, you will be fine. I use to do it a lot. The great thing about hunting hogs on the ground with a bow, is that you can slip and stalk hunt them with much success and you aren't trapped in a boring stand.
Nice cat &arrow head.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok then, have a good knife on your hip then, lol. I've had a couple scary encounters with wounded hogs, it's fun though popping one with a bow.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My stalking stealth and skill with the bow would lead me to believe that I'm in no danger of making a pig mad - only thing that worries me is this annoying habit of being lucky. 
"Piddling" came from my moms description of anything my dad did while he wasn't at work. Ten projects that all get worked on but none ever get finished. Thinking about renaming the camp "piddleville" Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Big Blues*

I fish those creeks up around your place from time to time.Try the old creek channel at about the 30 foot depth near the dropoff or ledge. I use a half of a skipjack a little smaller than your hand and a 8/0 circle hook.Just drop it straight down.If you cant get skipjacks, use about 3 or 4 of those threadfins or a couple of gizzard shad. Some big boys down there!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You're having too much fun, if that's possible. Any damage to your pier?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like a good weekend


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Del


----------

